# Seahorse with Infection



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Fishfirst, here is the pic of Ellis I took yesterday. I think I might be overreacting a little. But it's dangerous to under react with Vibrio. What do you think?

[img=http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5382/neckc.jpg]

There were two spots yesterday, but one is totally gone, like it was never there. She ate almost 2 cubes of mysis by herself tonight, and she's swimming and active like normal. She wasn't even upset with me for picking her up last night to Bio bandage her.

So, I have 20 gallons of salt water here in buckets, and I'm going to pick up some more tomorrow from work. Since we'll be gone Sunday and Monday, there's no use in me putting her in an uncycled quarantine right now since the area isn't getting worse. The skin is not broken, and the area is very small, about the size of a ballpoint pen tip. I turned the temperature back down to 68* so that should really slow down the infection. So I've decided to just leave her in her tank for now, and then I'll reassess the situation when I get back Monday night. But I'd be eternally grateful if you'd stop by Sunday night to check on her and feed her. I'll talk to you about it tomorrow.

Everybody wish Ellis luck. She is a wonderful seahorse. I think Ellis got this because I let the temperature in the tank raise to 72* from 68* (over the course of about a month) because I wanted to let the tank warm up for the summer. Vibrio bacteria growth slows way down at 68*. 

This is what I get for mixing different species of seahorses together or seahorses that were bred in different locations. I mixed my seahorses with pipefish and I have seahorses that were CB in Mexico and CB in California. Ellis probably didn't have resistance to the others' strain of Vibrio. If that's what this is.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I will see her sunday night and take care of her...


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

Good luck Ellis, hope she comes out okay


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Ellis has made a full recovery! I am really lucky.


----------

